# What is this wood wheeled bike?



## bikecrazy (Sep 20, 2022)

I’m posting a bunch of pics hoping someone can help me figure out what I have. It’s been repainted black years ago over the original orange color. It appears the fork is from a different bike. Interesting head badge looks to be original. Stamping under bottom bracket is very unusual. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 20, 2022)

Amazing Badge!  That is all I can add to the dialogue.


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 20, 2022)

Union Standard newspaper references from 1920-1922:

March 1920




April 1920




May 1920




December 1920




July 1921




August 1921




September 1921




October 1921




December 1921




March 1922


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 20, 2022)

Getting info on these oldies is really difficult. I’ve owned it for at least 10 years, picking it up at Ann Arbor for 250$. Being a repaint, I can go repaint in the original orange or leave as is. The problem is that I have no idea what striping or paint effects were used by the factory.The best I can come up with is either Dayton or Davis.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 20, 2022)

Well now I know Union Standard existed, thank you! I wonder if they built them or private label another manufacturer?


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 22, 2022)

With that fork ….I would say built by Michigan city. They made excelsior/deluxe/triumph…. and other brands. Cool find. Love the badge. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 22, 2022)

I think you are right about the fork. Unfortunately tear down revealed a different shade of red/orange compared to the frame


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 20, 2022)

One of the ads posted elsewhere by @Blue Streak for Progressive Cycle & Auto Supply Co., NY, mentioned that they were “jobbers”.

So a *jobber* might assemble bikes with frames & forks from different manufacturers?

Also, I have seen later documents (law case) that they were wholesalers in the 1950’s, who then did not even open-up the boxes to inspect the suppliers’ bikes.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 21, 2022)

Below is another *PC & AS Co NY* embossed badge, _The_ _Mohawk_ (Indian); not sure if it is a reproduction.


----------

